# Apple pie baked in the apple



## applecruncher (Nov 13, 2015)

I’m eating Thanksgiving dinner with relatives, and bringing one of the desserts.  Gonna make these baked apples.  I think they’ll be great as is or with caramel sauce, whipped cream, or even a scoop of vanilla ice cream.


http://domesticdilettante.com/2012/01/11/applepie/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2015)

Mmmm, looks yummy!


----------



## Falcon (Nov 13, 2015)

YUM  but a lotta work on that woven crust.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2015)

I like apple pie..but I really dislike Baked apple...I don't know why..except perhaps during one of the times I was in foster care as a child, Sunday pudding was always baked apples and custard and the apples were always sour!! However your apple pies are a completely different take on the traditional baked apple, and I would like to try those...they look like they would be delicious. Do let us know if everyone enjoys them.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 13, 2015)

Falcon said:


> YUM but a lotta work on that woven crust.



Yep. definitely labor-intensive.  I'll be making 12 - 6 or maybe 8 for the guests then I'll keep 4.

ETA: Might modify the crust design....still keeping it pretty.  I'll have to think about it.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 25, 2015)

All done.  I made 10 - will take 8 with me tomorrow.  Using large aluminum muffin pans to transport.  Also taking whipped cream and caramel drizzle. SO picking up wine.  Host has vanilla ice cream.  I figure some people may want a different dessert (there will be a chocolate cake and also a sweet potato pie).  

I did modify the crust design a bit.  Still a lot of work, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## jujube (Nov 25, 2015)

Yum!


----------

